# Where's my sign



## Gary Max (Jun 12, 2012)

I made the mistake of running out of welding rods today------ local supplier got me for $4.75 a pound for 6011s. Hope he spends that money wisely because it's the last of my money he will see.


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 12, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> I made the mistake of running out of welding rods today------ local supplier got me for $4.75 a pound for 6011s. Hope he spends that money wisely because it's the last of my money he will see.



Long gone are the days when 50#s of 6011s was had for 22 bucks, but then gasoline is now over 3 dollars a gallon in most places (except for the middle east where it is .09 cents)!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 30, 2012)

As my freind Bill Engval would say..... Here your sign.... Welcome to the new economy.  Welding consumables including rod, wire, flux, copper tips and gasses are all expected to rise at least 40% again this year.  The days of laying down a quick bead for a neighbor or freind are over.  You are gonna have to adopt a new attitude and a new way of running you businesses to remain profitable and open to the public.  If you don't youre equipment will end up some where else being used by some one else.  The days of "it's a quick fix, buy me a beer someday" are gone, that quick fix is gonna cost you 10 bucks to do, minimum.  Set a minimum shop charge and stick to it, if you do you will be the guy with all the equipment doing the work when the rest are bankrupt and gone.  You might suffer a little initially, but I gaurantee you will reap the reward for much longer.  I now carefully consider whether I need to turn on that welder.  Can I do it some other way and create a lasting durable repair any other more cost effective way?  If I can, then get out the drill, tap, dies and tools and get busy, if not I have to charge for my time, equipment and consumables, otherwise I won't be there the next time you need something fixed.  It sucks, but it is nesseccary to survive in the new economy.  Happy Fabbing guys and gals....
Bob


----------



## "Mike" (Jun 30, 2012)

Geez,  they are cheaper than that at Lowes!   You saw what I went through with MIG gas.   $86.00 for a roughly 80cu ft of argon/co2.  AND it's only going to get worse.  Mike.


----------

